# Troubelsome hamster



## JMCC (Feb 23, 2020)

hey all. 


I have a Syrian Hamster, who is roughly about 3 1/2 months old now, and he has doubled in size, if not tripled, since I first got him. His cage was brilliant at first, but he has since grown tired of it and too small for it. As a result of this, he has started chewing through the plastic base of it, making a sizeable hole tonight that has me worried he is going to escape. 


Firstly, does anyone have any immediate, temporary solutions to stop him chewing the hole big enough to jump out? I have limited supplies due to this whole quarantine thing, so just something quick and easy to tide him over tonight or for the next few days until I can sort out something more permenant. 


Secondly, I'm going to use my time indoors to build him a new one, so does anyone have any advice? I have seen that glass based cages seem to be popular but I am unsure? Don't necessarily need to build one, but don't have a massive budget and most I've found online seem to be very over-priced. 


Any help and advice is welcome and appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## Susanna11 (May 29, 2019)

One of the most popular DIY options is an Ikea detolf cabinet converted into a very long hamster cage. You lay the cabinet down on its back (it needs something soft underneath it to support it), remove the glass shelves and door and make a mesh lid.

Another option would a cage made from melamine-coated wood panels and glass or acrylic. This is commonly done with Ikea Linnmon tabletops, but you can do it with any melamine panels, which gives you more flexibility with size. This video shows how the cage is made:





 .

The advantage of both the detolf and the linnmon, and other tank-style or glass-based cages is that you can give the hamster 6 inches or more of bedding, which allows them to burrow. Simply being able to burrow has been shown to reduce some unwanted behaviours in hamsters.

Nowadays DIY cages aren't as economical as they used to be, because there are more good cages on the market. Some popular ones are:
Alaska https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hamster/cages/284288
Barney https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hamster/cages/189303
Hamster Heaven (remove the tubes and plastic penthouse) https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hamster/cages/197362
Savic Plaza https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...es-and-homes/savic-plaza-hamster-and-rat-cage

The size you should be aiming for with a Syrian hamster is 80x50cm, but if you have the space 100x50cm is a better size for them, or even bigger. Syrians love to have lots of space. Make sure he also has a smooth-running wheel 28cm in diameter as an uncomfortable wheel may contribute to any issues with boredom or stress.

In the short term, you could put the cage in a large box or in a bathtub (if the bathroom isn't too cold) so that if he escapes he can't go far.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'd stick him in the bath tub. Remove any shower curtains though as he can climb up and get out. 

What's your current cage like? Can we have pics? We can help point you in the right direction so you don't make the same mistakes, that is if you've made any.


----------

